

BigCouch to merge into CouchDB - daleharvey
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/07/22/cloudant_couchdb_code/

======
trafficlight
I just started using CouchDB for a Raspberry Pi-based maglock system for my
coworking space. The replication feature is what initially pulled me. Looking
forward to the improvements to the project.

~~~
mlmilleratmit
Now you can have a swarm of Raspberry Pis clustered together for scale ;)

